

Leila Johnston travels across the UK taking pictures of IBM checkouts - bitcartel
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2241071/Leila-Johnston-travels-UK-taking-pictures-IBM-checkouts.html

======
leilaj
Hi this story is obviously embellished. I can't be bothered to correct it on
the mail but don't want hacker news readers getting the wrong idea! See my
site finalbullet.com -- I don't have that many pictures and have never
travelled anywhere to get one!

